# China, Pakistan reinforce air force cooperation



## ahojunk

*China, Pakistan reinforce air force cooperation*
2016-11-07 11:15 | chinadaily.com.cn | _Editor: Xu Shanshan_


China and Pakistan have fruitful collaborations in air force equipment, training and flight security and will continue to deepen their cooperation in air force related fields, according to Chang Wanquan, China's defense minister.

Chang met with Pakistan's chief of air staff, Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman, in Beijing on Friday after Aman returned from Airshow China 2016 in Zhuhai, Guangdong province.

*China and Pakistan have upheld mutual trust, understanding and support and are staunch allies and comprehensive strategic partners*, said Chang, adding that China and Pakistan air forces should enhance cooperation.

Aman said Sino-Pakistan relations have withstood international turmoil and become the foundation for protecting regional and international peace. Pakistan appreciates China's support and would further cooperate with China in anti-terrorism, equipment and technology as well as personnel training in order to promote regional security, he added.

China and Pakistan air forces have held regular military drills code-named "Shaheen", which means "eagle" in Urdu, with the first one held at Pakistan's Rafiq air force base from March 5 to 30, 2011, according to China Military Online.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## barbarosa

We full trust and blind believe on Chinese leader ship claims, They have no two ways, they do which they claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvinisticpatriot

J 20 is not for export but we should do diplomatic efforts to buy J 20 , J 31 will be too late


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Can we deepen the relations with J-20 Exports

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*Does a picture tells a story. !!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Darth Vader

What's with every thread people crying about J20
Few Words Pakistan won't go for any 5th gen bird before 2022 why 
Because Pakistan is already spending funds on thunder program 
As J 20 and J 31 give it some time both of these platforms are not mature enough 
Pakistan can't simply just put thunder on the back go ahead with a new platform 

Will take too much time and money
Give some time to thunder develop block 3 and maybe 4 
Develop different varients for different roles 
Try to get some deals from buyers so even if Pakistan stops buying Thunder factories will keep it rolling which will give them experience and money 

As for Now most probably Pakistan will go for tailer made bird for Pakistan
Or Pakistan could just get involved in two different projects 
1 China
2 Turkey

As for turkey it will take a decade or more to build there platform
While China can fill that stop gap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PK_Patriot

Darth Vader said:


> What's with every thread people crying about J20
> Few Words Pakistan won't go for any 5th gen bird before 2022 why
> Because Pakistan is already spending funds on thunder program
> As J 20 and J 31 give it some time both of these platforms are not mature enough
> Pakistan can't simply just put thunder on the back go ahead with a new platform
> 
> Will take too much time and money
> Give some time to thunder develop block 3 and maybe 4
> Develop different varients for different roles
> Try to get some deals from buyers so even if Pakistan stops buying Thunder factories will keep it rolling which will give them experience and money
> 
> As for Now most probably Pakistan will go for tailer made bird for Pakistan
> Or Pakistan could just get involved in two different projects
> 1 China
> 2 Turkey
> 
> As for turkey it will take a decade or more to build there platform
> While China can fill that stop gap


Pakistan can go for Korean/Indonesian 5th generation program as well as Saab 2020 but on cash.


----------



## Darth Vader

PK_Patriot said:


> Pakistan can go for Korean/Indonesian 5th generation program as well as Saab 2020 but on cash.


Saab is out For Now because of india
As for Kai fx UNCLE Sam is there


----------



## PK_Patriot

Darth Vader said:


> Saab is out For Now because of india
> As for Kai fx UNCLE Sam is there


If I know correctly Pakistan still can buy Saab weapon as there is no deal between Saab and india yet. Even it happens it wont shift all its operations in India. Pakistan can buy on its term just on cash except that no chance.


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

PK_Patriot said:


> Pakistan can go for Korean/Indonesian 5th generation program as well as Saab 2020 but on cash.



Will heavily contain American & Japanese components.


----------

